

Teaching Programming: You're Doing It Wrong - sauldcosta
https://www.gradetrain.com/blog/teaching-programming-youre-doing-it-wrong

======
kelukelugames
I have been encouraging my girlfriend, an instructional designer and an
English teacher, to learn programming. She complains non stop about how poorly
done the tutorials are. Apparently programmers are notorious for using
terminology that normal people don't grok. She will also stop in the middle of
coding to emails the creator about spelling mistakes.

Her goal is to one day build programming tutorials using adult learning
principles and with good grammar.

~~~
sauldcosta
Sounds like a plan to me! Sites like CodeAcademy have gotten pretty good at
creating lessons, but we've built a product that works with any coding lesson.

If your girlfriend is interested in monetizing those tutorials have her email
me at saul[at]gradetrain[dot]com. We'll be opening up a marketplace for
content just like that later this year.

